# [XML] Werte als Tag Attribut einbinden ? oder: Wie stelle ich ein Bild dar ?



## Worrel (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi.

Wenn ich in XML folgendes schreibe:

<bildquelle>bild1.jpg</bildquelle>

und nachher das Bild _bild1.jpg_ darstellen will, wie mache ich das ?!?

Bei Texten ist das kein Problem. Die füge ich mit _<xsl:value-of select="titel/text" />_ ein, bloß ein Bild müßte man ja in den <img> Tag einfügen, und das geht so nicht.


----------



## Eumel79 (27. Oktober 2004)

Worrel am 23.10.2004 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Wenn ich in XML folgendes schreibe:
> 
> ...



wie jetzt? möchtest du wissen wie ein img-Tag auszusehen hat oder was jetzt genau?


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2004)

Eumel79 am 27.10.2004 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt? möchtest du wissen wie ein img-Tag auszusehen hat oder was jetzt genau?


Nein. Img-Tag kann ich schon.  Ich will den Dateinamen des Bildes, der in einer XML Datei gespeichert ist, als Bild wiedergeben.

Dazu habe ich ein XML Dokument erstellt, das in etwa so aussieht:



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" standalone="yes"?>
> <?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="dvdliste.xsl" ?>
> 
> <!DOCTYPE alles [
> ...



Dazu habe ich dann ein XSL Dokument, was so aussieht:



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" standalone="yes"?>
> 
> <xsl:stylesheet xmlns:xsl="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Transform" version="1.0">
> 
> ...



Um die fettgedruckte Zeile geht es: Momentan wird dort der Bilddateiname angezeigt, es soll an dieser Stelle aber das Bild selber angezeigt werden.


----------



## marky68 (28. Oktober 2004)

Worrel am 27.10.2004 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Um die fettgedruckte Zeile geht es: Momentan wird dort der Bilddateiname angezeigt, es soll an dieser Stelle aber das Bild selber angezeigt werden.



hmm... ja, das ging irgendwie. da muss ich mal eben nachschauen.
(....)
da ist es ja


> <img><xsl:attribute name="src"><xsl:value-of select="alles/DVD/bild" /></xsl:attribute></img>


du kannst mit xsl also auch attribute angeben.


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2004)

marky68 am 28.10.2004 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... ja, das ging irgendwie. da muss ich mal eben nachschauen.
> (....)
> da ist es ja
> 
> ...


Prima, genau das brauchte ich 

Danke


----------

